# [SOLVED] Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

This laptop is getting to much problems and the best option was buying a new PC so I did a Build and I wanted opinions.. maybe upgrades, if you can get me better parts/more secured with more performance and good reviews go ahead, i'm also gonna overclock it to 4.0GHz and I already know it won't bottleneck I think.

*----------------------*

*Price right now - 654,70 €* _( Not including a DVD )_

*Case-* _*COOLERMASTER K-380*_ _* 38,50 €_
Cooler Master: K380

*RAM-* *CORSAIR 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ VENGEANCE (CL10 - 1.5V)* _* 64,90 €_
Vengeance®

*Power Supply-* *CORSAIR VS-650W* _* 53,70 €_
VS Series

*Motherboard-* _*ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0*_ _* 124,70 €_
M5A99X EVO - Motherboards - ASUS

*Graphics Card-* *ASUS GTX660 Ti DCII OC 2GB DDR5 PCI-E* _* 214,90 €_
GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS

*CPU-* _*AMD FX 6-CORE 6300 (3.5GHZ) BLACK BOX SKT AM3+[Overclocking to 4.0GHZ]*_ _* 106,60 €_

*Hard Drive-* *WESTERN DIGITAL 500GB SATA III 64MB GREEN* _* 51,40 €_

*----------------------*

Now, your opinion, will it bottleneck? Will he run just perfect on high-end games? Can I actually upgrade something, get a better part on the most important parts as GPU,CPU and more secure but pay the same.. I don't want to pass 690/700 Euros, will it run just fine if I overclock it to 4.00GHZ with no problem, help me get the best possible build under 700 Euros, also gonna use it for programming, but mostly gaming and performance is a big deal, I'm gonna compete on some tourneys so yeh, Help is appreciated 

_EDIT:. _I'm thinking about really just using that case, if you can recommend me a better one that I can get here on Portugal, it's ok, but I wanted to know if the coolermaster case is good enough to fit everything and if it would get a good cooling around it for best performance, the parts that you want to change if you want to needs to fit in the case! (CASE details can be checked on his website.)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Change the lower quality PSU to either a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU for top quality. That is a must.

Do you really need a 4.0GHz CPU? If so then you will need to get a 3rd party Air CPU cooler.


The rest looks fine to me.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Change the lower quality PSU to either a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU for top quality. That is a must.
> 
> Do you really need a 4.0GHz CPU? If so then you will need to get a 3rd party Air CPU cooler.
> 
> ...


I read about the CPU and I read and saw about overclocking it to 4.0GHZ without problems and the stock cooler was enough, the coolermaster case as 4 fan places and it comes with a fan, I'll buy the other three and put them on the case, I think the Cooler that comes with the CPU is enough I think?

Can you recommend me a better PSU from this website GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life ?
It's on Portuguese language but when you click the PSU's theres a link from their product under "LINKS RÁPIDOS" (Some have, some don't, also some have english details on it, hope it helps)


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Also will it all fit well on the CoolerMaster case and on good spots for best air flow and performance?, with the parts I have is it Upgradable if I wanted to change some parts on the future when I buy everything?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Case fans will not effectively assist in cooling an OC'd CPU. An aftermarket cooler is required. OC'ing a 3.5Ghz 6-Core CPU is rather pointless and it voids warranties, as does replacing the OEM cooler on AMD CPU's.
You want a matched pair of RAM to take advantage of Dual Channel Mode so you'll want 2x4 or 2x8GB.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec (HCG Series only) are top quality PSU's. 520W minimum for a 660 ti.

GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



LazP said:


> Also will it all fit well on the CoolerMaster case and on good spots for best air flow and performance?, with the parts I have is it Upgradable if I wanted to change some parts on the future when I buy everything?


The case should have ample room and one 120mm fan in front & rear is commonly sufficient case cooling.
The build will be upgradeable though it should be fine, as is, at this time.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



Tyree said:


> Case fans will not effectively assist in cooling an OC'd CPU. An aftermarket cooler is required. OC'ing a 3.5Ghz 6-Core CPU is rather pointless and it voids warranties, as does replacing the OEM cooler on AMD CPU's.
> You want a matched pair of RAM to take advantage of Dual Channel Mode so you'll want 2x4 or 2x8GB.
> SeaSonic-XFX-Antec (HCG Series only) are top quality PSU's. 520W minimum for a 660 ti.
> 
> GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life


Ok then, I'll not overclock it or I will but just when I REALLY need it, I thought I would need a 650W PSU and I was going for a XFX PRO 650W CORE EDITION but if you say it would be enough that one then I'll go with that 

Anything else I can do to make it better or more secure/stable? Will it bottleneck(or what it's called)?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

520W is fine for the 660 ti but 650W won't hurt anything and is plenty for about any GPU available.
There should be no bottleneck.
Stability shouldn't be an issue.
Security is all on the user. Use a good Anti-Virus app (MS Security Essentials is free and reliable).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



> AMD FX 6-CORE 6300 (3.5GHZ) BLACK BOX SKT AM3+(*Overclocking to 4.0GHZ*)


Not actually overclocked. This is AMD's Turbo Core technology - automatically pushes up the clock speed when the proc comes under heavy load. This proc will actually overclock (with the right cooling) to 5GHz.

Memory: You've chosen a single 8GB DIMM. Choose instead a 2 x 4GB kit
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

Power Supply: One of these
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



Tyree said:


> 520W is fine for the 660 ti but 650W won't hurt anything and is plenty for about any GPU available.
> There should be no bottleneck.
> Stability shouldn't be an issue.
> Security is all on the user. Use a good Anti-Virus app (MS Security Essentials is free and reliable).


If I wanted to upgrade the GPU to a better one.. getting the 650W one is a better choice?

About the RAM.. 2x4GB:
/ Whats a better option?
- CORSAIR KIT 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ VENGEANCE RED (CL9 - 1.5V)
Vengeance®
OR
- CORSAIR KIT 8GB DDR3 1866MHZ VENGEANCE PRO (CL9 - 1.5V)
Vengeance® Pro Series

EDIT:. Sorry didn't see your post @gcavan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

The 650W PSU would give you the required power for a future GPU upgrade.
Get the 2x4GB pair: Vengeance® Pro Series


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Thank you for all the help, anything else I can do? What about the fans I can buy for the Case?


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

EDIT: I'll see about the Fans LATER after I have my Desktop Built 

Thank you for all of your help  I really appreciate it.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Final Build(maybe):
*Case-* *COOLERMASTER K-380* _* 38,50 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life
Product Link: Cooler Master: K380

*RAM-* *CORSAIR KIT 8GB DDR3 1866MHZ VENGEANCE PRO (CL9 - 1.5V)* _* 84,80 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life
Product Link: Vengeance® Pro Series

*Power Supply-* *XFX PRO 650W CORE EDITION* _* 79,70 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life
Product Link: http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Products/...-PSU/650W-Core-Edition-Full-Wired-Bronze.aspx

*MotherBoard-* *ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0* _* 124,70 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life
Product Link: M5A99X EVO - Motherboards - ASUS

*Graphics Card-* *ASUS GTX660 Ti DCII OC 2GB DDR5 PCI-E* _* 214,90 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life
Product Link: GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS

*CPU-* *AMD FX 6-CORE 6300 (3.5GHZ) BLACK BOX SKT AM3+* _* 106,60 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*Hard Drive-* *WESTERN DIGITAL 500GB SATA III 64MB GREEN* _* 51,40 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*Final Price: 700,60 Euros*

--------------------

So with all that.. that build will have no problems with compatibility and will run perfectly and smoothly?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Tyree linked the incorrect RAM :grin:

This is the one you want:

Vengeance®

8GB (2 x 4GB) 1600MHz.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Tyree linked the incorrect RAM :grin:
> 
> This is the one you want:
> 
> ...


Oh.. about that, isn't the only difference is that the RAM for the build is better as it says 1866MHz(better Speed)? or does it really have to be 1600MHz? Or can you explain me why the link he gave is wrong.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

The only difference I see is this..

1866MHz - Tested Latency 9-10-9-27
1600MHz - Tested Latency 9-9-9-24

But I can just choose and buy the 1866MHz right? and It will work as normal..?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

I did link the wrong RAM and thanks to Masterchiefxx17 for catching it! 
Go with the 2x4GB matched pair of 1600MHz. 



LazP said:


> Or can you explain me why the link he gave is wrong.


I can explain, I posted the wrong link! :banghead:


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

SO its suposed to be the 1600MHz ones, can't be the 1866MHz right? 

Last question, with all that.. Will it run perfectly, smoothly?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

The RAM will run best at the 1600MHz so stick with that model. Make sure to buy two 4GB sticks.

Yes it should all run perfectly. Do you already have a copy of Windows?


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Yes I have a Copy of Windows Home Premium 64Bits and a original serial key under my laptop(I can use that one right?)


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

[Added]

*2 Coolers-* *CORSAIR AF120 PERFORMANCE DUAL PACK* _* 23,60 €_
Website/Shop Link: GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life
Product Link: Air Series AF120 Performance Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan Twin Pack


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



LazP said:


> Yes I have a Copy of Windows Home Premium 64Bits and a original serial key under my laptop(I can use that one right?)


Is that a OEM or retail disc? 

The case you listed comes with 1x120mm fan in front so all you need is one more 120mm for the rear.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



Tyree said:


> Is that a OEM or retail disc?
> 
> The case you listed comes with 1x120mm fan in front so all you need is one more 120mm for the rear.


Well I have a windows 7 on a pen ready to install from it and I used that on my Laptop and used the Key and it activated for me, the case as 4 slots for fans.. comes with 1 120mm and I want to fill 2 more slots and let one without one, so I'm including 2x120mm fans.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

You can't use the key that is on your laptop. You'll need a new copy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Just because the case has more fan slots doesn't mean using them will be advantageous. :smile:
1x120mm in front & rear is commonly fine and maintains the desired front to rear airflow. Your money-your choice.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

people said that the HardDrive I have in the build should be better or really a SSD for the Windows.. is this true and I should try changing the harddrive to something with the same price but much better? Ideas? from GlobalData?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

The 7200RPM 64MB Cache Hdd you have listed will be fine and WD are top quality.
If you want to spend a lot on a little, to get faster boot/access times, get an SSD for the OS and games.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

What about a CPU Cooler, on this website 
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life - 
What CPU Cooler there is better Price-Performance, best to overclock to 4.1GHz or really 4.7GHz?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Nothing wrong with the Western Digital Green drives. The Greens strike a balance between system performance, and energy conservation. For higher performance (at higher cost) choose a WD Black.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Whats the best option from there?

WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB SATA III 64MB BLACK _* 82,80 €_
WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB SATA III 64MB BLUE _* 59,20 €_


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Read/Write operations will be a bit faster on the WD Black. If you routinely use data intensive applications (gaming, audio/video rendering) then the Black may benefit you. In daily operations (internet/email, word processing) the difference will not be noticeable. 

PS: Black comes with 5-year warranty. Blue and Green with 3 year.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

My apologies for not seeing the Hdd you listed was the Green Series. 
Hdd's commonly fail early if there is any problems so I primarily use the Blue WD's. 
The Black does have the 5 yr. warranty but, to me, it doesn't warrant the added cost.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Well on this specific shop every piece as just a 2 Year warranty, i'll use Blue WD's 

Anything else? Thank you for all the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



LazP said:


> What about a CPU Cooler, on this website
> GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life -
> What CPU Cooler there is better Price-Performance, best to overclock to 4.1GHz or really 4.7GHz?



Arctic Cooling A30 or CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo
Of those the C-M might give slightly better temps, but the A-C will be quieter.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

okidoki, anything else?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Just post your final once more and we can take one last look.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

*Case-* COOLERMASTER K-380
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*RAM-* CORSAIR KIT 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ VENGEANCE (CL9 - 1.5V)
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*Power Supply-* XFX PRO 650W CORE EDITION
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*Motherboard-* ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*Graphics card-* ASUS GTX660 Ti DCII OC 2GB DDR5 PCI-E
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*CPU-* AMD FX 6-CORE 6300 (3.5GHZ) BLACK BOX SKT AM3+
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*HardDrive-* WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB SATA III 64MB BLUE
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*Coolers-* CORSAIR AF120 PERFORMANCE DUAL PACK
GlobalData - We Upgrade Your Life

*Monitor-* Asus Monitor LED VE228DR - 22''
Asus Monitor LED VE228DR - 22'', Monitor LED. Comprar na Fnac.pt

(ADDED Monitor)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

They should be fine.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

 So thats all? I won't have problem by having a AMD CPU btw? Everyone says I should get a Intel one for best performance on the future

PS:. edited the port about the build because I messed it up then I editted it to the build itself xD


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

You edited your post I see with more stuff :wink:

The monitor uses a TN panel which isn't great. You want something with a VA or IPS panel.

Something like this:

ASUS VS239H-P Black 23" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 250 cd/m2 ASCR 50,000,000:1, IPS Panel - Newegg.com


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

What about this one:
SAMSUNG TFT 21.5" S22C200B (5MS/LED)
S22C200B - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG

Interface
D-Sub 1 
DVI 1

Accessory
Cables D-sub 
Power Cable Length 1.5m


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

About the extra fans I'm getting for the case.. Do I need a adapter or something to make them work or does the cables come with it or on the motherboard to turn on the fans?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



LazP said:


> So thats all? I won't have problem by having a AMD CPU btw? Everyone says I should get a Intel one for best performance on the future


Intel & AMD are both good CPU's. It's basically a personal choice.
Don't forget, you will need a copy of Windows.



LazP said:


> About the extra fans I'm getting for the case.. Do I need a adapter or something to make them work or does the cables come with it or on the motherboard to turn on the fans?


If the fans have 4-pin Molex connectors, they will connect to the PSU and that is the preferred method.
If they have small 3-pin connections they can go to the Mobo or use an adapter to connect them to the PSU.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Does my motherboard have the space and the necessary to get 2 3-pin fans? I think it does because I read about it..

Internal I/O Ports
1 x USB 3.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 2 USB 3.0 port(s) (19-pin, blue)
3 x USB 2.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 6 USB 2.0 port(s)
1 x COM port(s) connector(s)
6 x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
2 x SATA 3Gb/s connector(s)
1 x IEEE 1394a connector(s)
1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (4 -pin)
3 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin, 2 x 3 -pin)
1 x Power Fan connector(s) (1 x 3 -pin)
1 x S/PDIF out header(s)
1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Power connector(s)
1 x Front panel audio connector(s) (AAFP)
1 x System panel(s) (Q-Connector)
1 x MemOK! button(s)
1 x TPU switch(es)
1 x EPU switch(es)
1 x Clear CMOS jumper(s)


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

BTW, whats the difference of connecting the fans to the MOBO and not the PSU? Is it the same and stable on both?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



LazP said:


> What about this one:
> SAMSUNG TFT 21.5" S22C200B (5MS/LED)
> S22C200B - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG
> 
> ...


Its still a TN panel. They aren't awful but the viewing angles really suffer.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Well a TN panel as shortest response.. I'm gonna check that monitor i'm thinking of getting and see his quality xD


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Sounds good then.

All you need to know about Monitor Displays | Tech Support Forum


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Anything else or is this considered "Solved"? ahah
I'm keeping the monitor I choose just because it's cheap.. as the resolution I want.. and yeh..


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

Does my build have the necessary to power up the SAMSUNG TFT 21.5" S22C200B (5MS/LED)?

Monitor:
Interface
D-Sub 1 
DVI 1


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

What I mean by power is cables and stuff...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



> whats the difference of connecting the fans to the MOBO and not the PSU? Is it the same and stable on both?


Connected to the motherboard allows you to monitor and control the speeds of the fans through system BIOS or with software from within Windows. Connected direct to the power supply means the fans will run at maximum rpm at all times. Either method is acceptable.



> Does my build have the necessary to power up the SAMSUNG TFT 21.5" S22C200B (5MS/LED)?


I would expect your system to carry three of them easily.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



LazP said:


> BTW, whats the difference of connecting the fans to the MOBO and not the PSU? Is it the same and stable on both?


The preferred connection method is to the PSU but either will work. 



LazP said:


> Does my build have the necessary to power up the SAMSUNG TFT 21.5" S22C200B (5MS/LED)?


The monitor gets it's power from the household power source and the GPU from the PSU.
If the PSU has sufficient power for the GPU, with some headroom, there's no concern.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

So the fans will appear on the BIOS and I can change their speed, I want them at max RPM always, if I change their speed on the BIOS to max they will stay that way right?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

You should keep the CPU fan connected to the motherboard header. It will generally run only as fast as is necessary to keep the proc at or below a 'target' temperature. As the temp increases, the fan will automatically increase in speed, thus moving more air through the cooler.

You probably will not be able to control the speed of the case fans from within BIOS. If connected at the motherboard headers, by default they will usually run at constant speed of about 90% of maximum.

You most likely will not want all your fans at maximum all the time. The noise generated by three or four fans running full out probably won't by noticed while gaming but it tends to get annoying if you're trying to watch a movie.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*



LazP said:


> So the fans will appear on the BIOS and I can change their speed, I want them at max RPM always, if I change their speed on the BIOS to max they will stay that way right?


If you want the case fans to run at Max RPM, connect them to the PSU. 
The CPU fan should be connected to the CPU connection on the Mobo.


----------



## LazP (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

I see.. Thanks guys, anything else at all I can do or improve or this build is finished and I can mark this topic as "Solved"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Desktop build - Need opinions and maybe upgrades.*

You should be all ready to go.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're set for components. Best of luck.


----------

